# IE detecting proxy settings



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

I tried to find info in forum on this but couldn't.
I started out with Internet Explorer after re-istalling Win98 which worked very well and loaded quickly. Then I downloaded Netscape but did not make it my default(?).
After that, IE became slow to load and now I get the message "detecting proxy settings" and I ususally lose patience and click on home button which works but it's still so slow. I'm on DSL. I use both Netscape and Internet Explorer to view how my html appears when working on my site.
Any suggestions for this problem and what the heck does detecting proxy settings mean.

Thanks, Marianne


----------



## PCWh0re (Sep 11, 2000)

Check the Internet option window under the connectin tab, and see if you have proxy settings check. Also see if you have connection using a LAN check. If they are then uncheck them. Also if you want Netscape browser your default create a profile. And that should do it.

-Jenny


----------

